# Brice Basses...



## This Dying Soul (Oct 31, 2006)

So I saw one of you guys play Brice from the show bass thread but are there any other opinions?

Only reason Im asking is Im on a budget and Im left handed, both of which are crippling in a bassists world. On top of all that I want a 6 string bass.

Sooo...

Heres the Ebay store I found:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bass-Guitar-6-S...ihZ012QQcategoryZ4713QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

It seems like a really nice bass. I like the body style and color. And I REALLY like the price esecially since its a lefty. Ive read nothing but good things about Brice so far but Im just wondering if anyone here has any ideas as far as whether its worth it. I get ridiculously paranoid when Im confronted with a brand Im not familiar with. Thanks for any help. 

EDIT: While Im at it, if anyone can direct me to a website where I can find alternatives for left handed bass that would be much appreciated as well.


----------



## keithb (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.rondomusic.net/ - they sell Agile, Brice, SX, etc

Their products always seem to get good reviews around here.


----------



## Scott (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the blue Brice 6 string lefty myself. A couple noticeable differences would be the color/top obviously, and mine is a neck thru, while that one is a bolt on.

I love the Brice. I plan on picking up the fretless 6 string in the near future as well.

As for alternatives. There is nothing else in the price range for a lefty that i've come across.


----------



## This Dying Soul (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, only other options ive found is Ibanez's custom shop or Carvins custom shop. Both of which are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 31, 2006)

I play a Brice 6-string as well. Do not hesitate. Buy it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2006)

I have owned a douglas 6 string (lower end) and it kicked major ass I also have had a sx j-bass and a sx j-bass fretless and My main guitar is a sx. 

Also realise the brice is higher quality than all the ones I mentioned above and they were all killer for the money. Kurt offers great customoer service DO IT!!  you will not regret it I PROMISE.

Also buy it from www.rondomusic.net instead of the ebay store..reason why?? Shipping will be like $10 cheaper.. I don't know this for sure but I think they charge more for shipping on ebay because of ebay fees


----------



## Drew (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.rondomusic.net/defiant6.html
That's awesome

http://www.rondomusic.net/hxb406blkq.html
So's that, and it's cheap enough that once I get a feel for my winter heating bills I might just impulse-buy it.


----------



## This Dying Soul (Nov 1, 2006)

So I know im getting overly annoying with this by now but because they are "cheap" im hesitant.

How would you say they compare qualitywise to say Ibanez or Carvin?

And awesome suggestion on avoiding ebay. Forgot about their hidden fee bullshit.


----------



## Scott (Nov 1, 2006)

I have the Brice 6 string in a lefty. The blue neck thru one. Thus, it is good. For I do not buy and keep shitty guitars.

I don't play, nor have I ever played an Ibanez bass, or a Carvin bass. I do plan on getting a 5 string Carvin in the future though.

There is also a Carvin bass on ebay right now that you could probably get for fairly cheap.


----------



## This Dying Soul (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah I saw that. But its not 6 string. It looks good tho.

And alright, I was already sold on it but i had my doubts. You guys successfully squelched them. So with my brand new job's first paycheck im dumpin into a new bass.


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2006)

IMO I would play the cheapest rondo 6 string versus the ibanez sdgrthat costs $699 For the feel/tone/money there is no comparsion.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 2, 2006)

My friend had the Brice 6 bolton, and it was really awesome. I would like to make a purchase of one.


----------



## NDG (Nov 3, 2006)

I have this one and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Jason (Nov 3, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> I have this one and I'm happy with it.



got any sound clips?


----------



## NDG (Nov 6, 2006)

Unfortunately, no. I haven't had a solid amp to test this thing through yet.


----------



## musicboyy (Nov 20, 2006)

This Dying Soul said:


> So I know im getting overly annoying with this by now but because they are "cheap" im hesitant.
> 
> How would you say they compare qualitywise to say Ibanez or Carvin?
> 
> And awesome suggestion on avoiding ebay. Forgot about their hidden fee bullshit.



I have owned a Brice HBX (?) 6 string, an Ibanez SR886 6 string and (for a couple days) a Carvin 6 string fretless. I personally didn't think the Brice was the same quality as the Ibanez or Carvin. The Brice was definitely a good bass for the price, but it did have it's little finishing flaws. Mind you that the Brice is made in Korea, whereas the Ibanez I had was an older SoundGear made in Japan and the Carvin was obviously made in the USA. I've never played a Korean SoundGear 6 string, but I'd assume that the Brice's quality is on par at much less cost than the Ibanez. If you are looking for good 6 string for little money (especially new), the Brice is a good buy.


----------

